# Best lectures on Jonathan Edwards?



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2014)

I figured it would be helpful to have a collection of links to lectures on Jonathan Edwards that are readily available in a single place.

Dr Don Kistler's lectures.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 12, 2014)

This is one of the best lectures that I've heard on Edwards. It does do a great job discussing his reception, etc. Richard Muller on Jonathan Edwards.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2014)

It is a good lecture.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 12, 2014)

The best, without question or equivocation (In my mind) is Dr. John Gerstner's lectures on Jonathan Edwards.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 12, 2014)

Indeed, Jerrold, Gerstner's lectures and seminal volumes on Edwards are a necessary stop on the road to grasping Edwards.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2014)

Gerstner's lectures are fun, if only for his hilarious anecdotal comments about Perry Miller (he discusses when he was drinking bourbon and discussing Edwards with Miller). If you go to ItunesU George Marsden has some good talks on Edwards.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 12, 2014)

Isaiah Berlin lectures on Jonathan Edwards. Did NOT see that coming! 

Edit: Not by Isaiah Berlin, as he is dead. Still, should be interesting.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Jan 12, 2014)

JOwen said:


> The best, without question or equivocation (In my mind) is Dr. John Gerstner's lectures on Jonathan Edwards.



Agreed. They are excellent.


----------

